
Ask HN: What skills should I focus on developing during my master's? - pure_luck
Hello.<p>I&#x27;m currently taking a master&#x27;s in Development and Environment (I understand this is not the expertise of HN). I was wondering, what general set of skills I should try and learn along the way, something that could be useful for several job careers (mostly in the &quot;Social Science&quot; field, i.e. policy making, consulting firms etc).<p>Thank you!
======
itamarst
Writing. Writing can help you think through a complex problem, and then
editing and rewriting can help you explain a complex idea clearly, or convince
someone to take action.

Reading. Learn how to take in lots of information quickly, how to notice what
_isn 't_ being said, and to find implicit or faulty assumptions.

Quantitative research. That means visualizing and manipulating data, but also
knowing when you can't trust the data, and the importance of diving into the
details to get things right.

Qualitative research. Statistics will only ever tell you the big picture, and
only if you ask the right questions. Qualitative research can help you trace
causality, and tell you what questions are worth asking.

------
brudgers
Networking with other students, your professors, professionals in industry.
Being a student provides a great excuse to meet professionals and make career
helpful contacts.

------
Boothroid
Networking (people!) and personal impact.

